# my husband wants to get a divorce and has someone



## depressed wife (May 6, 2011)

I still love him and been married for 23 years and together 25 we have eight children. im not taking it well and he says to get off it but im trying and i find it hard. i am looking at lawyers but im so scared. he is taking his girlfriend to meet his mom and i am having a attack. what can i do other than divorce would marriage couseling work for me even if he does not want to.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok first of all... woooooooow... 8 children?! LOL. 

Second of all--don't cling. He wants out, let him go.

The hard reality is MC won't work if he's involved in an affair and not receptive to restoring your marriage. As long as she's in the pic, you have no marriage. 

Start doing 180s. Stop calling him, no contact right now unless it's about the kids.

Read this and heed the advice:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/25126-you-just-got-dumped.html


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! Eight kids. Tell you what there are two things that really sounds terrible to me, besides the obvious, if I read your post correctly:



depressed wife said:


> I still love him and been married for 23 years and together 25 we have eight children. im not taking it well and he says to get off it but im trying and i find it hard. :


1. He says to "get off it". Am I understanding this right? Wow, that is a rude and nasty way to talk to the mother of his 8 children after 25 years.

2. He is taking his girlfriend to meet his mother. Really pretty low class; he is still married.

Unless there is something else there you did not mention, like if you had an affair/cheated on him; I don't get it.

Good that you are talking to a lawyer - with eight kids to support, unless he's Donald Trump, he won't be able to buy a pair of underwear after it's all said and done. And don't be scared, for crying out loud, you have eight kids; there ain't nothin' to be scared of after that. Get yourself in order, JellyBeans is right on the mark - 180.

25 years is a long time; I don't know what you mean by scared. Is it your age? I had a 36 year marriage until last week when she dropped the divorce word on me so maybe I have some idea of what you mean by scared but I am not sure. BTW, I still love my wife too but staying in the marriage is not an option as she has made perfectly clear so moving on is a must.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

brighterlight said:


> Good that you are talking to a lawyer - with eight kids to support, unless he's Donald Trump, he won't be able to buy a pair of underwear after it's all said and done.


Love this :rofl:


----------

